# Achsspiel beim Chariot CX1 / Thule CX1



## reallimk (13. April 2014)

Hallo Ihr Hängerfahrer,

ich habe gerade bei unserem CX1 festgestellt, dass die Achse auf der rechten Seite relativ viel Spiel hat, auf der linken Seite sitzt alles fest. Wie ist das bei euren Hängern, ist das normal, kann man da was gegen tun? Oder ist da was kaputt?


----------



## trolliver (13. April 2014)

Achse Spiel? Nein, das sollte nicht sein. Ich habe unsere Steckachse noch nicht näher untersucht, weil es nicht nötig war, aber Spiel ist da dedinitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reallimk (13. April 2014)

Ich habe dann doch mal schnell die 6 Schrauben der Bremsscheibe gelöst. Dahinter sieht man ein Kugellager, dass auf der Achse steckt. Das Spiel kommt mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit genau daher. Dann darf ich wohl die Tage mal zu dem Händler fahren, bei dem ich das gute Stück gekauft habe.


----------

